# Tesla Software Versions on your iPhone Home Screen



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

I have added a new feature to the Versions: for Models S/X/3/Y app which adds a Home Widget to your Home Screen that tracks latest Tesla Software versions (see image below). No need to open any apps to see latest software version histogram. The Widget comes in two sizes. Hope you like it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It’s a great add to the app!!


----------

